# Problem getting swf link to display page in web frame



## titanalive (May 20, 2007)

Hi guys am having a wee bit of trouble here. Its a small tweek but it will help greatly.
i have made an animated movie clip in flash 9.0 which in practice on being clicked should display the specified url in an iframe on an html page. I have managed to link up to the url but am unable to get the image to display on the target frame on the target web page.
On clicking the link the url does open but in a new window, Which technically is not what i am looking for any help will be appreciated. I have use the following actionscript code to try to get the image to open in the target:

on (rollOver) {
gotoAndPlay ("goes1");
} on (rollOut) {
gotoAndPlay ("goes2");
} 

on (release) {
getURL("Posters\\Images Initial\\Cancer Poster.htm", _target("images")); 
}

Am using the embed tag on the html page to display the clip on the web page.
Any help with this code would be great and its just a minor tweek

Thanks


----------



## titanalive (May 20, 2007)

Well apparently i did not find any way to do it with frames so i just used an alternative way by using more flash content and embeding whatever i could in the flash content


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hello
Your scripting is incorrect, the correct function is this;


```
on (press) {
	getURL("Posters/Images Initial/Cancer Poster.htm", "content");
}
```
Now, the *iFrame* link is the actual name of the iFrame content, which you have to define in it.


```
<iFrame frameborder="0"
             height="400" [COLOR="Red"]name="content"[/COLOR] scrolling="Yes" src="page_you_want_to_display_in_here.htm" width="500"></iframe>
```
name="content" is the area you would heave to define in what you thought was _frame target.


----------



## titanalive (May 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot You have no idea how helpful your reply is. I wish you had encountered this post earlier, But its never late you know, You saved me just in the nick of time you are a real angel so thanks a lot.


----------

